

DHH: Drive development with budgets not estimates - sharoonthomas
https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3746-drive-development-with-budgets-not-estimates

======
rficcaglia
I make medical software. Should I heed such advice? Imagine you are the
patient...or your spouse, kid, mom, GRR Martin?

Why can't we instead be professionals and scientists and maybe estimate with
data and models and rigor? Not SWAGs.

~~~
sharoonthomas
Do estimations work for you ? How accurate are they ?

